# Before and after photos



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Hopefully, you will be able to access the photos via the photobucket site below.
Click-on the large photo and you should be able to scroll through the photos.

http://s1152.beta.photobucket.com/?postlogin=true

If the site isn't accessible I'll try to get Plex to post them from email photos I have.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Hopefully, you will be able to access the photos via the photobucket site below.
> Click-on the large photo and you should be able to scroll through the photos.
> 
> http://s1152.beta.photobucket.com/?postlogin=true
> ...


Ron, 

email the ones you want to me and I'll post them. Just saw your email this morning.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Ron,
> 
> email the ones you want to me and I'll post them. Just saw your email this morning.


Plex - thanks, will do. The photobucket site is always giving me problems getting access. It
seems that sometimes it 'clicks in' and other times it freezes.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex - thanks, will do. The photobucket site is always giving me problems getting access. It
> seems that sometimes it 'clicks in' and other times it freezes.


Yea I was having trouble with photo bucket as well. Ended up linking it to my facebook and since then I have had little to no problems. Just have yet to get use to people sending me friend request on facebook because they talked to me in a thread.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Hopefully, you will be able to access the photos via the photobucket site below.
> Click-on the large photo and you should be able to scroll through the photos.
> 
> http://s1152.beta.photobucket.com/?postlogin=true
> ...


P.S. - When you get to the above listed photobucket sight, it might require you to sign in
as ridgemanron with the password ronald22 in order to gain access to the photos. Seems like
I have to repeat the information most times I go to it in order to see the photos. Am not 
concerned about photobucket site secrecy since I will use new password for any future
photos I may post.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> P.S. - When you get to the above listed photobucket sight, it might require you to sign in
> as ridgemanron with the password ronald22 in order to gain access to the photos. Seems like
> I have to repeat the information most times I go to it in order to see the photos. Am not
> concerned about photobucket site secrecy since I will use new password for any future
> photos I may post.


Um I wouldn't recommend giving your password out like that. Just a suggestion


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The Cadenza Man has just informed me that the Chinese have absconded with all my
photos and are reproducing the car, in its exact custom configuration, as we speak!
It will be rolling out of Guan Dong Province, renamed Bei-jeetle, for its sale to the 
Chinese people before the end of the year. I should have been more careful, but such
is life. :facepalm:


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

What is the piece added to the top of the back window? I love the way it looks.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Pics of Ridgemanron's car*

Lowered: 









Rear Badging:









Rear Roof Spoiler:









Glovebox graphics:









Carbonio Intake: 









Euro Rear Headrests: 









Interior Door Trim:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Interior Door Trim:


I always say to each his own, and I personally am not a big fan of all the decals you've got going on, but this one on the door has gone a little too far IMO, please tell me it's a joke!

I really like the rear spoiler you put on though, where did you find that?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

CharlestonBug said:


> What is the piece added to the top of the back window? I love the way it looks.


Found the Rear Roof Spoiler, including prep and painting, on Ebay. You give them your exact
color code unless you want an unpainted one which is cheaper. When I bought it, the painted
version was on sale. The Packing List that came with it was:

Automotive Super Saver
2219 E. Thousand Oaks Blvd #349
Thousand Oaks, Ca. 91362
805-409-7467

Item Code - 69155 - 2012 VW Beetle Rear Roof Spoiler
Paint - Prep and Paint - Deep Black Pearl (LC9X/2T)


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Special thanks to Plex for posting the photos. :thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Special thanks to Plex for posting the photos. :thumbup:


No worries, ron.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't say that I am a fan of all you have done. Now that roof spoiler is pretty nice though.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

A little flashy but I like it
Cool wheels choice and I definitely like the added spoiler.

Looking good


----------



## va-kafer (Nov 22, 2012)

*where'd you get the glovebox graphics from ?*

Love the glovebox VW script. Where did you get it ?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree, all the decals are a bit ricey, and the the thing on the door panels is not my taste.

I prefer clean to flashy.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

va-kafer said:


> Love the glovebox VW script. Where did you get it ?


Got it from a site in the U.K.. Thestickeremporium.com -


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks good Ron!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Derby Herbie said:


> Looks good Ron!


Everyone's entitled to their own opinion......except my grandson who wants flames
and vampire like motif's all over the car. Then again, at his age he can just wait me
out until the grim reaper arrives and then go all out with regard to what his version
of the Beetle should be.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I always say to each his own, and I personally am not a big fan of all the decals you've got going on, but this one on the door has gone a little too far IMO, please tell me it's a joke!
> 
> I really like the rear spoiler you put on though, where did you find that?


wow sweeeeeeeeet. got a camera mine soon


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

please tell me where you ordered the euro rear headrests i want a pair!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> please tell me where you ordered the euro rear headrests i want a pair!!


The rear headrests are actually from the 2010 Golf TDI, which fit perfectly and are in the
same Titan Black Fabric which is used in the 'Base' Turbo Beetle. The only thing you should 
be aware of is the stitching that surrounds the headrests are not in the blue-ish thread that
was on my car but in black thread. As far as I'm concerned, it wasn't even noticeable but 
thought you should be aware of it just the same. 

At the time I purchased them, late last year, the price per headrest was $179.34 each with
no tax but $15.95 shipping. The total invoice was $374.63.

The best price, at that time, that I was able to find, was from Auburn Volkswagen in Auburn,
Washington. Phone (888) 528-5280.

You would need to order 2 pieces of Part # 5K0-885-901-H-83V. The invoice further stated
that Part # 5K0-885-901-H-8 replaces 1K6-885.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471471-Rear-Passenger-headrest-difference

Check out this post. While the golf titan black rear headrests fit, they are not the same as the euro beetle rear headrests. The euro beetle rear headrests come to the top of the seat back design when they are fully down. The golf rear headrests come past the design. The euro beetle rear headrests are just slightly smaller. I really am looking for the genuine euro headrests. But thank you for your help.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gwernerjr said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471471-Rear-Passenger-headrest-difference
> 
> Check out this post. While the golf titan black rear headrests fit, they are not the same as the euro beetle rear headrests. The euro beetle rear headrests come to the top of the seat back design when they are fully down. The golf rear headrests come past the design. The euro beetle rear headrests are just slightly smaller. I really am looking for the genuine euro headrests. But thank you for your help.


No problem, but keep in mind the specific Euro ones are not able to be ordered here in the
U.S.. You will need to contact Mexico or a Euro country like Germany. Also, you will need to
make sure they are in the same Titan Black Fabric that the U.S. ones are made in and as far
as I know they aren't. If you can get onto a German VW site, or Mexico, see what materials
and colors they are offered in. In the meantime you will have to live with the 'big balloons'.

P.S. - On the VW UK site they refer to Titan Black fabrics as 'Izzy Cloth, 'Ferris' Cloth, and
'Tixo' Cloth. Was not able to make out descriptions on the VW site in Germany for their
various Beetle models but maybe someone on the site can?


----------

